# Shell from CD



## Hanzo (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi everybody,
How can I use the full shell command from the FreeBSD 8.2 disk 1? I need to do this to fix some hard drive problems.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 22, 2011)

You can't. You need the *livefs* disc that can be found in the same location as *disc1*.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't bother with the livefs CD.  mfsBSD is far less hassle.


----------

